# Just An Update



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have a couple of pics of Spook and the gang in their new home. 240 gallon homemade tank.















Still have a few things to do to finish it off.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats pretty cool.

Any pics of the construction?


----------



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ægir said:


> Thats pretty cool.
> 
> Any pics of the construction?


Surely do...

Removing the base from the mould








Moulding in steel angles for structural








Dry fitting the glass for the next stage








Bending and welding top frame








Adding cross bracing








Applying silicone


----------

